# Looking for MW7000



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

I need one driver for a Polk S6, its part number MW7000. If anyone has one you would be my new best friend.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you need the whole driver or for it to be repaired if you still have it? If you still have it, what needs repaired on it?


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

I still have it, the cone is torn in two places. I never thought about repair, can this be done?


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah there's places that do it. I believe Parts Express does this.


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's the PE link: http://www.parts-express.com/speakerrepaircenter/index.cfm


----------



## rodl (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree with skeeter, repair it and save yourself the cost and hassle of trying to find a replacement.


----------

